# grouper, grouper and grouper...



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Last sunday we left destin around 6:30, live well loaded with hardtails and pin fish, targeting some groupers and we had a blast, caught 26 scamps, 5 gags, 1 almaco, few snappers and beeliners, lost count on AJ (all released) from the fish caught 3 of them made to the board on the rodeo, very nice day out for sure.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What kind of blue cooler is that?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

i am not sure to be honest, i will try to find out


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice meat trip!


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

nice load of grouper.
I'm new how far out do you go? and how deep was the water?

I thought you had to throw back the red snapper?or are they mingo's?
STB


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish, way to go !


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

we went about 50 miles, deepest spot about 400', we throwed back all red snappers red guys on picture are mingos


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

polar21 said:


> What kind of blue cooler is that?


icey-tek


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pile of groceries.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice pile of groceries.


yep i didn't hear any complaints in that day ahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great catch of groupers!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip, congrats for sure!


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Now that's a great trip! Damn grouper sammies....craving em now.


----------

